# improved Dunkirk



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

This is from my ideas page I posted a while back on largescale cen. Here is what it look likes after getting a make over. I still have a few little things to add but the bulk of it is done. Basicaly I took the front bumper off the trucks and mounted them to the frame. I had to extend the bumper by using some wood. Then I put the plastic stock bumper on the wood (Worked out to be a perfect fit. Then I added an aire tank and some lines from my big hauler. Pole pockets were added as well as some tools and a back light. I also replaced the front light with something smaller. 


New










Phase one










Phase two


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, went from a toy train to a real one, nice job!


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

It's gorgeous! Great improvement, very realistic look!


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

I know I'm the only one who doesn't know this but is that a Hartland loco that you started with? ... and ditto everyone else, very nicely done. 
Robert


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Robert on 14 Jan 2010 10:57 AM 
I know I'm the only one who doesn't know this but is that a Hartland loco that you started with? ... and ditto everyone else, very nicely done. 
Robert 
Thanks you are right, it is a hartland Big John. Its actually more like a Dunkirk/climax


----------



## maculsay (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice job Shawn. Very convincing weathering and details. I've always liked the Dunkirk engine and have wanted to get one.

To that end, I'm in the process of doing the prelimnary feasibilty/design work for the replacement of a Big John's electric motor with a V-2 live steam motor. The boiler, butane tank will be in a trailing car made to look like a utility car of some kind or a fire wood load. Anything in the cab that's plastic will be either be replaced with brass and/or insulated against heat. The steam motor's exhaust will be routed out through the Big John's stack via insulated copper tubing. I'll probably line the existing stack with an insulated brass liner. 
Anyhow, nice work!!


----------

